# Feeding the oldie goldie



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

Just curious as to what other owners feed their older dogs. Hogan gets 2 cups of diamond lite each day and seems to be doing well on it. He has weight issues (can get a little on the heavy side) as well as food allergies. I've tried senior foods only to find that he ends up having accidents in the house. So I switched him back to non senior formulas.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My first golden lived to be almost 17. She ate large breed adult until her last 6 months, when we switched her to puppy food to help her maintain weight. The vet said, as long as there are no kidney or other issues that would necessitate a lower protein intake, regular adult kibble is fine, and puppy kibble helps to keep on the weight.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Raw diet, fed a 180 lb 32 inch tall tibetan mastiff, not a single health issue died at 18
Also fed a 90 lb golden and also no health issues but a corn allergy and he lived to 16 almost 17


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vet says most does can eat ALS or adult for life. If your dog is doing well on their current food- DON'T change it!


----------

